# (WitEden) mass-produced Super 3x3x3 cube



## WitEden (Jul 18, 2010)

*Size*:5.7x5.7x5.7CM

*WitEden present*

*Materials*: ABS

*Weight*:about 100g

*Video*:http://witeden.mediashare.com/?selectedalbum=witeden467101

or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qumf8QqLLo

or http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg2NTA3MjMy.html

*This cube called Super 3x3 cube ,Can also be called Super Crazy 2x3x3 cube.

Two sides(white side and yellow side) have fixed!*






























*General Solution：*
1：*Restore the shape of Cube*





2:*Restore the middle layer*





3:*Restore Crazy 2x3x3 Cube*






*On Witeden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=152*


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 18, 2010)

Ive got to say, thats pretty damn cool! looks like itd be awesome to solve.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd advise you to change the name to avoid confusion.


----------



## WitEden (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'd advise you to change the name to avoid confusion.



Which name do you think is better? thanks.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, call it "Super Crazy Cube", because "Super Cube" is something else.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks rather interesting.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 19, 2010)

Are the misalignment issues like that of the super-square 1? Because in the video it looked like he was having issues turning it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2010)

this may be dumb but could you do R E?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 19, 2010)

i want one


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks really cool. I like it how the circles are only on white and yellow, and not on all the sides. The solution looks fun to do, also.


----------



## WitEden (Jul 25, 2010)

Restore video：http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTkyNjI0NTA0.html

On WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=152


----------



## WitEden (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## stoic (Feb 7, 2015)

So, I got this cube for Christmas and I've been struggling with it for a while now. I've finally got a workable solution. It's pretty rough and ready, but as there's not much documentation online I thought I'd post mine here.

NB this is specifically for the Witeden cube, with the circles in two faces only. (I think it might be analogous to the Saturn in Dayan's crazy planets series, but I don't have that so I'm not sure.)

Solution as follows:

1. Solve the internal white and yellow cross edges. This can be done intuitively, ignoring the outer sections for now. Placing the last edge or two can be tricky, but an understanding of good/bad edges (Petrus/ZZ) will stand you in good stead.
2. Now the L, R, F and B faces can be moved freely, and you basically want to do OLL on the circle U and D faces to free them up. Sunes don't work, so I orient the corners using a combination of OLL 24 (l' U' L U R U' L U), OLL 25 (l' U' L' U R U' L U or F R' F' r U R U' r') and a Niklas-type L U' R' U L' U' R U (which rotates three corners clockwise). I haven't found a better way to do this yet. As the layers stick during the last alg, use an M setup to free them. (For me, this was the key to solving this puzzle.) Modifying the previous alg to L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U cycles pieces between the U and D layers without rotation.
3. Solve the E-layer edges while maintaining the separation of white and yellow crosses. Again, quite intuitive. R2 F2 R2 F2 and M' U2 M F2 are helpful.
4. The internal White and yellow corners appear fixed but can be solved if you preface a 3-cycle with an M setup. I use the same alg as previously (L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U) with further setup moves as required.
5. Leave the M slice alone and solve the outer corners using the same approach. If two corners need swapped, put them at URF and UFL and do (R2 D' R2 D)2 R2 U (R2 D' R2 D)2 R2 (this alg is good for cuboids). If four U-layer corners need swapped, change the U in the above alg to U2.
6. Solve edges using only 3-cycles in the movegroup <L2,R2,F2,B2,U,D>* e.g. (F2 R2 U2 R2)2 or (U M2 U' L2)2
7. Win!

*I think I'm right saying this. Certainly, H- and Z-perms in this movegroup don't work as they cause some of the central edges to become swapped.
Hope this helps somebody - and if anyone has a simple U-perm for step 6 I'd love to see it!


----------

